# Music you hate



## Donkey D Kong

Post some of the music that you hate. Not just dislike, but HATE.


----------



## chimeric

"Break Stuff" cracks me up. Whenever anyone says "it's just one of those days," my brain continues with "a muthafuckin' chainsaw WHAT!"

I actually don't hate very much music, but James Blunt's "You're Beautiful" comes to mind as an answer.

Oh, and if I'm at a party and House of Pain's "Jump Around" comes on, I make a point of sitting down. Hate that song.


----------



## soya

This song is both catchy and irritating as fuck.






This song makes me want to smash things.


----------



## sprinkles

Stuff that gets over used in fan made AMVs.

There's other music to use besides Linkin Park and Evanescence, people - and usually this other music would actually fit better, too.

It's a shame because I liked Evanescence at one point and didn't absolutely hate Linkin Park until lately.


----------



## CorgiGirl

Any kind of rap. I don't mind songs that have a rap part in it, but just pure rap. 

A few years ago my group of friends were obsessed with this song. And it wasn't that good the first time I heard it.


----------



## Enormous Hatred

The way the Nickelback singer dressed himself in that video—the very notion that there are people on this planet who think looking that much like a douche is acceptable—nearly makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## skycloud86

Pretty much every band/group/artist mentioned in this thread so far, plus most of what gets into the charts nowadays, it's all mass-manufactured plastic rubbish made for profit.


----------



## Who

I remember the first time I heard "Rockstar" by Nickelback, I actually laughed. Mainly because I thought it was ironic how Nickelback made a song that seemed to be criticizing the stereotypical self-absorbed rock stars who are only in it for the money that they seemed to be, themselves. Oh, and I know this is old, but it's still interesting.


----------



## Kwaran

soya said:


>


This^. So Much HATE. :angry:

Also this. I hated it instantly the first time I heard it on the radio.





And of course this piece of crap:




I find it truly amazing so many people like this kind of "music". I'm not a fan of most popular music. Not by default, but a lot of people listen to some dumb shit nowadays.


----------



## vt1099ace

three words...gansta hip hop,

if everyway, shape and form to glorify destructive behavior, actions and lifestyle and promote abusive attitudes I have no respect for....


----------



## Toru Okada

Anything played in malls/common retail stores. It's always the same set of shitty songs from the last 30 or 40 years.

Dubstep. More like DUMBstep, amirite guys??????

FUCK


----------



## Donkey D Kong

sprinkles said:


> Stuff that gets over used in fan made AMVs.
> 
> There's other music to use besides Linkin Park and Evanescence, people - and usually this other music would actually fit better, too.
> 
> It's a shame because I liked Evanescence at one point and didn't absolutely hate Linkin Park until lately.


I still like Linkin Park. However, I can't stand it when I see Linkin Park used in an AMV unless it's obvious that a lot of effort was put into the video.


----------



## ElectricHead

I heard this for the first time yesterday and almost blew up the world. I hate this band and their father band, Nickleback, with a passion. They have no business calling themselves rock stars. It's just shitty country music with distorted guitars and 5th grader lyrics. This song video doesn't even match the song for one, and two, the way these two bands talk about women is completely 80s. At least the 80s bands treated women like sex goddesses. I'm not saying that's a good thing but it's better than the songs like this that treat women like dipshit sex servants. 




They are Nickleback clones in this horrible watered down industry. Where did it all go wrong? I blame the year 2000. 

Also, I hate any song by Nickelback for the exact same reasons as T.O.A.D. Man above.


----------



## Shahada

Childish Gambino and almost any hip-hop artist that people tend to describe as "different from all that gangsta ghetto shit, this is REAL HIP-HOP, NOT RAP" or whatever in a really sanctimonious way.

Almost all modern radio rock. I sometimes hear good hip-hop and pop on the radio, almost everything on the "modern rock" or "alternative" station is atrocious.

Power metal.

I think that's about it for specific styles I can't stand. I don't want to list artists because it'd take forever and half of them would be obvious anyway like Nickelback, Limp Bizkit and the like. CG is an exception because I absolutely despise his music on a profound level.

EDIT: The above video reminded me I really hate modern "hardcore" and "metalcore" or "deathcore" or whatever the fuck you want to call it. I dunno what Theory of a Dead Man even sounds like but their name sounds like one of those awful bands.


----------



## Abx

I don't know why my sisters liked this song...It's pretty boring for me.


----------



## lost in wonderland

I'm not usually one for _hating_ music, but I just cannot make sense of why so many people love this song. :/


----------



## You Sir Name

Basically anything on the radio, minus that "Pumped Up Kicks" song and a few classic rock songs, even then I only barely like them.


----------



## koalaroo

Anything by "Lady Gaga".


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Just about anything by Nickelback
Moves Like Jagger


----------



## Danse Macabre

soya said:


>


AAAAH ME TOO. *dies*

Like (seemingly) most people, I can't stand Nickelback but I find this song especially sickening. I'm not sure why but I actually feel embarrassed by it. 





I also really hate this song. It just annoys me so much, trying to hard to be all empowered and rocky... but it's just so freaking cliche and retarded and it plays ALL THE TIME at work cause it's on my managers mix CD that is left on repeat all day. Dear god.





Also, all of that hardcore/scene kid stuff pisses me off. People being dark and depressing and angry just for the sake of being dark depressed and angry.


----------



## Aqualung

Anything by Nickelback. The guy's voice makes me cringe. Sounds like he's constipated & straining to drop a deuce. Cookie cutter songs too. I don't like rap or country music either but I can tune it out. Nickelback I can't. If it's playing in a public place I have to leave.


----------



## soya

Glad I'm not the only one who hates that Black Eyed Peas song... it really is one of the most painful things I've ever had to listen to while shopping for groceries. I didn't like the pop of 10 years ago but at least most of it didn't physically cause headaches like that song does. Same with Nicki Minaj, her songs make my head literally hurt.

The Nickelback song posted by @_Danse Macabre_ was also laughably terrible. She got it right, it really feels embarrassing to listen to. I know people love to hate on Nickelback but really how can you not? I have a similar feeling about Creed.









Train also is one of those bands that never fails to make me want to rip my eardrums out.


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

Do not want:

Taylor Swift, the metaphor-less wonder.

Lady Gaga, "you are addicted to my crappy beats because the producers paid popular radio a lot of money to over-play them."

And Taylor Swift. Above all, Taylor Swift.


----------



## jennandtonic

Aqualung said:


> Anything by Nickelback. The guy's voice makes me cringe. Sounds like he's constipated & straining to drop a deuce. Cookie cutter songs too. I don't like rap or country music either but I can tune it out. Nickelback I can't. If it's playing in a public place I have to leave.


I dislike Nickelback as well. However, I love country...with rap it's hit or miss, but a lot of the popular stuff is violent and degrades women, and I have a HUGE problem with that.

Mostly it's artists that I don't like. As stated, don't like Nickelback, and there are a few other bands that sound almost exactly like them, like Hinder, Creed...it's so manufactured and fake. Some of the poppy acts out there are bewildering to me; it's people without an ounce of talent but with a lot of charisma and look nice. I hate that. Overall, I look for talent in my music, so manufactured stuff makes me cringe.

My sister loves Lady Gaga, to me it sounds so manufactured. She also loves Taylor Swift and I think the girl can't carry a tune. However, I appreciate that they seem to have some talent and write some of their songs.


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

I'm positive Lady Gaga doesn't write her own songs. It would take way too much time and effort for one person to make that many costumes and songs so badly.


----------



## Neon Knight

Oh these are all quite recent but I'm sure I can think of a few irritating things I used to over-hear and this was the first that popped into my mind doing the club scene a while back:





Never could stand this so called style of metal (which it really should ever be lumped in with...) but this song...yeesh!





I was so embarrassed when I realized my ex totally loved this song.





Oh god there is seriously so much I can't stand out there I can't possibly fit it in this here tiny thread XD
Add any Opera, R&B and some other forgotten genres and you pretty much cover it all.


----------



## jennandtonic

Apostrophic Catastrophe said:


> I'm positive Lady Gaga doesn't write her own songs. It would take way too much time and effort for one person to make that many costumes and songs so badly.


I kind of _thought_ she did, but I don't like her music so I haven't spent the time to really look at whether she writes them or not, so you're probably right.


----------



## OrangeAppled

chimeric said:


> I actually don't hate very much music, but James Blunt's "You're Beautiful" comes to mind as an answer.


Tearing my fingernails off one by one might be more pleasant than listening to that song...



Admros said:


> Dubstep. More like DUMBstep, amirite guys??????


I'm getting old because I didn't know what this was for the longest time...then some people in their late teens / early 20s played me some. I said, "This just sounds like bad techno and bad hip hop mixed together". They responded, "It evolved out of drum-&-bass, a style from a long time ago". A long time ago? I was nearly a teen when drum-&-bass hit its peak in popularity :laughing:.


----------



## Who

OrangeAppled said:


> Tearing my fingernails off one by one might be more pleasant than listening to that song...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting old because I didn't know what this was for the longest time...then some people in their late teens / early 20s played me some. I said, "This just sounds like bad techno and bad hip hop mixed together". They responded, "It evolved out of drum-&-bass, a style from a long time ago". A long time ago? I was nearly a teen when drum-&-bass hit its peak in popularity :laughing:.


This reminds me that sometimes I think I'm like the only person from my generation who vastly prefers drum n bass to dubstep.

Then again, I only started getting into drum n bass in my mid-late teens and it probably wasn't mainstream anymore by then, but instrumental electronic music has never really been mainstream around where I live so it was all new to me. Then I started looking up newer drum n bass music online and noticed all these subgenres that ended in "-step" (hardstep, darkstep, dubstep, etc) and I tried listening to a couple songs from each of them and I couldn't stand a single one so I assumed they were all just some niche subgenre that only a handful of people actually liked. Then dubstep got popular and I have been confused ever since.


----------



## Val1991

rock, pop, and rap. ick....


----------



## Ace Face

I don't like KE$ha, I don't like Taylor Swift, I don't like Kings of Leon, and I don't like Neon Trees.


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

Ace Face, I think you may be too kind of a person for this thread.

May I suggest starting a "Music You Have Mild Distaste For" thread?


----------



## Dorigen

Rap is grating, no matter what subgenre. I dislike the way it sounds. I loathe the degenerate, materialistic, misogynistic, violent culture surrounding the bulk of it and that it glorifies. 

Some forms of extreme metal (death metal generally and 99% of black metal) make my ears bleed as well - I really would like to hear what the singer is saying beyond growls and banshee wails, and "RAAAARRR SATAN!" or "GRAAARR I FEAST UPON YOUR EYEBALLS" are ridiculously cartoonish and stupid concepts for a song.

Also, dance-pop (Lady Gaga, Kesha) and its precursors, bubblegum pop (Britney Spears, the Spice Girls, both Simpsons, everything Disney seems to put out) and 80s pop (Madonna, George Michael, too many others to name). A few sluts can write lyrically vapid songs with increasingly incoherent lyrics (see: the two dance-pop examples) and make their voices sound better electronically. So what?

A large portion of country likewise irritates me, on the grounds that it often glorifies similar degenerate claptrap to that of mainstream rap (just redneckified rather than ghettoified) and generally sounds awful to my ears.

Also, Jimmy Buffett. He just instinctively annoys me. Another "just annoys me" case is Cher - her voice is awful.


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

Dorigen said:


> Another "just annoys me" case is Cher - her voice is awful.


You heretic, Cher is a flawless baritone.


----------



## Dorigen

Apostrophic Catastrophe said:


> You heretic, Cher is a flawless baritone.


Awful! Awful, I say!  Ridiculously throaty voice, unemotional delivery alternating with warbling...


----------



## ImbecilicSage

I don't listen to much mainstream music; as far as genres go I'm most broadly into general alternative, metal, (to reference sub-genres most specifically thrash metal) and as eccentric as this will depict me more recently game soundtracks... Based off reading and seeing what was cited within the first page though, I'm with the consensus within the thread when it comes to specific bands and "artists" that suck, (the definition being used intentionally within a euphemistic context :tongue notably Limp Bizkit, Nickelback, and to somewhat of a lesser extent Linkin Park. I'm actually afraid that revealing this will cause some of you to lose respect for me, but upon considering it, I'm ashamed now that I own more than one Limp Bizkit album (and formerly had liked them - they were both bought at the very least about a decade ago though, so please show me some mercy if indeed any of you reference that :blushed.

As far as genres that I've tried to listen to and enjoy go though, I've never had any interest whatsoever in definitive country, (not any hybrid form, though most of that I also believes sucks too frankly) or "gangsta rap" (as more than one other person has said preceding myself per what I read)... Hopefully no one is bothered by me not granting any specific examples...


----------



## kiskadee

I think this here might be one of my least favorite songs of all time:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

- metal that is not symphonic metal
- punk
- anything with excessive auto tune
- anything where the artist thinks that having a sweet back beat negates the necessity for the piece itself to be quality
- songs were the woman sounds like a stuck up school girl who thinks she's strong and independent (that's about 50% of pop music right there)


----------



## CoopV

Jason Mraz (boopbeedoop boopbeedoop *punches*), 
Michael Buble (sounds like a bad version of frank sinatra and cheesy), 
Colbie Callat (boring and cheesy), 
Bruno Mars (annoying as hell and hate his voice), 
Pitbull (disgusting and trashy and represents the worst of Miami)
Simple Plan (sound like angsty whiny little boys)


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

John Mayer's songs. 










Like this one. XD I wonder if this comic artist loathes his songs too. 

I don't really like LMFAO's and Kesha's music. Otherwise, I'm not all that nitpicky enough to strongly hate most songs.


----------



## Pom87

Hip hop / rap in general. And that is because I just CANNOT relate to that culture, at all. I see what attracts other people to it, but there is nothing in there whatsoever that attracts me.


----------



## MyDarkAngel

Dorigen said:


> Rap is grating, no matter what subgenre. I dislike the way it sounds. I loathe the degenerate, materialistic, misogynistic, violent culture surrounding the bulk of it and that it glorifies.
> 
> Some forms of extreme metal (death metal generally and 99% of black metal) make my ears bleed as well - I really would like to hear what the singer is saying beyond growls and banshee wails, and "RAAAARRR SATAN!" or "GRAAARR I FEAST UPON YOUR EYEBALLS" are ridiculously cartoonish and stupid concepts for a song.
> 
> Also, dance-pop (Lady Gaga, Kesha) and its precursors, bubblegum pop (Britney Spears, the Spice Girls, both Simpsons, everything Disney seems to put out) and 80s pop (Madonna, George Michael, too many others to name). A few sluts can write lyrically vapid songs with increasingly incoherent lyrics (see: the two dance-pop examples) and make their voices sound better electronically. So what?
> 
> A large portion of country likewise irritates me, on the grounds that it often glorifies similar degenerate claptrap to that of mainstream rap (just redneckified rather than ghettoified) and generally sounds awful to my ears.
> 
> Also, Jimmy Buffett. He just instinctively annoys me. Another "just annoys me" case is Cher - her voice is awful.


What do you listen to, then?


----------



## MyDarkAngel

I can't fucking stand Taylor Swift. She is too damn old to be singing about such juvenile things. I don't care if she needs to relate to her fan base. Those little girls shouldn't be taught to be infatuated with boys, anyway.


----------



## snowbell

Any and all dubstep.



Pom87 said:


> Hip hop / rap in general. And that is because I just CANNOT relate to that culture, at all. I see what attracts other people to it, but there is nothing in there whatsoever that attracts me.


Agree. Most of what I've heard is related to money, killing, or having sex with multiple partners. After a while it becomes boring and tiresome. And I don't want to dress with my pants hanging down, have gold plastered everywhere, or brag about being shot as though it's a good thing.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Pom87 said:


> Hip hop / rap in general. And that is because I just CANNOT relate to that culture, at all. I see what attracts other people to it, but there is nothing in there whatsoever that attracts me.


Have you ever heard any underground hip-hop or conscious hip-hop? I used to hate hip-hop too until I heard those genres, and it became one of my favorites.


----------



## Pom87

Endless Sorcerer said:


> Have you ever heard any underground hip-hop or conscious hip-hop? I used to hate hip-hop too until I heard those genres, and it became one of my favorites.


I have not, could you link a youtube video so I hear something? I am just more into the 60's and 70's stuff such as The Beatles and Pink Floyd, just to name two.
I am willing to give a listen to what you mentioned, but generally the way hip-hop works, in whatever form, does not draw me in.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Pom87 said:


> I have not, could you link a youtube video so I hear something? I am just more into the 60's and 70's stuff such as The Beatles and Pink Floyd, just to name two.
> I am willing to give a listen to what you mentioned, but generally the way hip-hop works, in whatever form, does not draw me in.


This is my favorite rapper, Eyedea






and for some conscious hip-hop


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Pretty much most 80s music....


----------



## LotusBlossom

AC/DC
i can't think of any more music i hate, i just don't listen to them enough to make up my mind about it.

p.s. SNOOP DOGG


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Dorigen said:


> Rap is grating, no matter what subgenre. I dislike the way it sounds. I loathe the degenerate, materialistic, misogynistic, violent culture surrounding the bulk of it and that it glorifies.
> 
> Some forms of extreme metal (death metal generally and 99% of black metal) make my ears bleed as well - I really would like to hear what the singer is saying beyond growls and banshee wails, and "RAAAARRR SATAN!" or "GRAAARR I FEAST UPON YOUR EYEBALLS" are ridiculously cartoonish and stupid concepts for a song.
> 
> 
> Also, dance-pop (Lady Gaga, Kesha) and its precursors, bubblegum pop (Britney Spears, the Spice Girls, both Simpsons, everything Disney seems to put out) and 80s pop (Madonna, George Michael, too many others to name). A few sluts can write lyrically vapid songs with increasingly incoherent lyrics (see: the two dance-pop examples) and make their voices sound better electronically. So what?
> 
> *A large portion of country likewise irritates me, on the grounds that it often glorifies similar degenerate claptrap to that of mainstream rap (just redneckified rather than ghettoified) and generally sounds awful to my ears.*
> 
> Also, Jimmy Buffett. He just instinctively annoys me. Another "just annoys me" case is Cher - her voice is awful.


LOL!! XD I 100% agree with everything you said here. I pretty much just laugh at growling death metal and similar stuff with stupid lyrics. The bolded in particular was well put, as well as the part about "degeneracy" in rap. At my university, the music videos they play in the cafeteria are so degenerate, I can't believe people even take it seriously. Like, they were showing a bunch of gangsta types casually shooting at each other with "cool" music in the background, and then, the people would be messing around with sluts - just, ugghh. I'm quite scared for the future of my country after seeing that stuff. o.o


----------



## Lorena Coliban

Any heavy metal, hard rock, techno, trance, pop-dance (club music in general, except for a few songs). Also, some annoying "pop-hop" tracks of so-called "rappers" nowadays (including Lil Wayne, Drake etc) - otherwise, i love hip-hop (but real/meaningful and underground/indie hip-hop).


----------



## Mind Swirl

This...


----------



## Alpengeist19

Any "metal" that teenage girls listen to for the sole reason that the singer is OMG SO HAWT. They are listening to it for the same reason other people listen to Justin Beiber, only they are trying to act cool. For example: escape the fate, black veil brides, whatever new one it is now. It gives people that metal is easy to write and stupid. Real metal is so much more complex than those people understand. And it isn't about being depressed and cutting yourself.


----------



## Agent Blackout

Country.
Rap/Hip-hop with excessive bass
Songs that either have good music with bad lyrics -or- bad music with good lyrics

Finally, and what I hate most, ... Formula pop songs 
They don't all have the same formula, but here's the idea of what I mean by that:
Original version - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I
Better version - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOlDewpCfZQ


----------



## Enkidu

I can tolerate bluegrass and rockabilly for the most part but pop-country can really grind my gears.
Hip-hop artists and talented emcees are true poets but lewd, corporate rapping can be pretty unlistenable.


----------



## cityofcircuits

I can't stand bands or acts like Daughtry, Nickelback, Bruno Mars, or anything else that's generic as hell, record label made, formulated garbage.

Is it me or did all the good music disappear the last few years? I'm trying to think of a band that I actually like that has come out the last few years.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Most pop music. It's bad music, and it's bad for society to think it's okay to settle for mediocrity for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## imelikmasin

> I can't stand bands or acts like Daughtry, Nickelback, Bruno Mars, or anything else that's generic as hell, record label made, formulated garbage.


Doesn't everyone hate those?


----------



## Ramysa

In general i hate music that has no meaning or sends a bad message. I don't keep in mind those songs to give an example.


----------



## bornobtuse

Every time I listen to reggae I can't help but cringe. Plus, I despise Bob Segar


----------



## Tanuchiro

I like rock and the sub-genres for the most part.
But, there's one, I'm not sure which one it is though... it's like a punk/emo/pop/rock hybrid.
Anyway, I hate it 
It's not that it's totally terrible itself, but every freaking band with similar music sounds exactly the same.

I'll try to figure out what it could be called


----------



## Zilchopincho

Vanilla ice, because he's a thief. Trance. Techno trance is terrible. I usually don't like all screamo type music but if it is only slight screamo, then maybe I can tolerate it. I think the main point of hardcore music in general is just going to shows and having a good time. I've been to a couple with friends who like that music and I never leave in a bad mood.


----------



## 3053

heavy metal 

ouch my ears


----------



## LotusBlossom

rap......
...no


----------



## hylogenesis

I almost had a mini panic attack when Justin Beiber's new song came on the radio right after something kind of nice... >.<


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Most current pop music, especially when the song starts off in one style, then abruptly switches to another one and then goes back to the first style. What's with that?


----------



## Andonio

Godsmack, Oasis, Kanye West etc. All the lackluster/yet still narcissistic post-grunge, and all the current pop music that lacks talented vocalists, and of course all the violent computer generated gangsta rap. ...but to each his own, haha.


----------



## The Unseen

I hate this stupid hoe. She is a cancer on society and should die a terrible and painful death.


----------



## FreeSpirit

I have learned from experience that I should never really believe
I don't like a certain song or type or music, etc. Because too many
times in my life- after the intolerable hype/pretentiousness that was 
surrounding the song/style in question has died down- I hear the 
it again and- holy shit. I'm dancing.

For example, when I was 8 years old and this came out: 






and everybody was all like OMG OMG so cool- I couldn't stand to be
anywhere near it. They were all so serious about its 'coolness'-
I always balk at group standards- besides, I took one look at it
and thought it was a bit lame.

But now, in all it's stupid glory- I can't stop listening to it.
I love it. I fuckin love the retarded sick catchiness. The stark
ridiculousness of dated posturing. The same lameness I 
observed as I kid I now find really funny (now that
no one else is estolling its virtues to me in all seriousness). 
And you gotta love the god-awful blue screen from the 
video.

I walk around all the time now going, "A-1-A! DETROIT AVENUE!"


----------



## Humaning




----------



## FreeSpirit

I'm starting to think I'm just a hardcore music junkie.
The more I listen, the more I want to listen.
The less I care about style, meaning, morality...
I just want more of that shit.
If all the music I ever heard were TV commercials,
I'd probably be walking around singing, "We wear
short shorts" and, "Hefty Hefty Hefty. Wimpy
Wimpy Wimpy."


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Dubstep.

And is country ethically still called music?


----------



## Jade99

I can't stand Rap and I'm slowly disliking some "gospel" (some are not but just label as) and "post 1999 R&B


----------



## Polo

There's a meme going around tumblr (other places too, probably) like this:

X: hey i just met you
X: and this is crazy
X: but [insert joke about x's character] and here's my number
X: so call my maybe

And I was trying on clothes in a store and this song comes on and then the chorus starts...
I literally dropped this things I was holding and said (somewhat loudly)_ oh god, it's a real song?!
_At the end of it I was laughing so I wouldn't cry because that song was AWFUL.


----------



## randomcouchpotato

Modern pop literally makes me sick :mellow:


----------



## IamInnocent

Music genre that I like/love: Electro House, Complextro, Electro Trance, Psychedelic Electro, Instrumental, Non-dark Industrial, New Wave, Hard minimal, Electro Rock, Alternative rock, or A mix of Music Genre that I like above. (I usually like music that are high, complex, non-emotional, intelligent, deep, action, warm-up for battle kind, sometimes soulful.) roud:

Music genre that I dislike/hate: Pure Classical, Pure Hip-Hop, Jazz, Pure Funk, Pure Country, Heavy Metal, Thrash Metal, Doom Metal, Screamo, Dark music, Evil music (I don't usually like music that are too romantic, emotional, easy listening, or too dark, evil, or having too much annoying screams, vocals and loud n rebellious lyrics.) (Loud music is ok, but I don't like it to be too loud because it can burst my ears :dry: )


----------



## BimboBarbie

I can't stand Joy Divison they look so scrawny and unclean they are a disgrace compared to original rock bands.


----------



## Cactusirak

Has anybody mentioned Justin Bieber yet?
Because I really don't like Justin Bieber.


----------



## emily64

Cactusirak said:


> Has anybody mentioned Justin Bieber yet?
> Because I really don't like Justin Bieber.


I find that I more dislike all the hype about Justin Bieber than his actual music, although I'd never listen to any of it by choice.

On topic, I really don't hate any type of music anymore. I really like receiving suggestions. I can at least tolerate mostly anything, and I'm more annoyed with fangirls/fanboys to overexposed music than the music itself, since I actually do listen to a lot of pop music because it's like junk food for my ears and a lot of people are exposed to it. I just don't like the obsessive Beliebers/Directioners/etc. who claim their musicians are gods, and then there's the people who listen to deep underground stuff and have a superiority complex. I respect that you dig deep for music that most people don't know exists, but when you tighten your scarf and push your glasses further up on your nose and tell me I'll rot in hell because I don't put as much effort into seeking entertainment as you do, I feel the urge to put in the earbuds I received with my ipod and listen to something ridiculously overexposed like "Call Me Maybe".


----------



## Ziwosa

I don't hate any music, I just do not waste any energy on certain kinds of music.


----------



## EarthboundMisfit

Anything that Disney Channel brought into being.

Anything by John Mayer (Though admittedly, that probably has more to do with him being an incredible douche than his songs being legitimately terrible. But they're certainly not good enough to make me overlook his douchebaggery).

Pop-punk/emo/scene kid music....makes me long to puncture my eardrums. Singing through your nose is never advised.


----------



## Pitchblend




----------



## Olivia

I dislike it when music doesn't have a melody. To me, such music doesn't really register as music.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Anything that doesn't have a noticeable melody and sounds like nothing just happened will certainly be relegated to the trash heap by me.


----------



## HypoTempes

Ramysa said:


> In general i hate music that has no meaning or sends a bad message. I don't keep in mind those songs to give an example.



THIS is exactly what I mean , can't word it any better.

Oh and Reggae , hate it with a passion, same goes for ANYTHING having something to do with this sorry excuse for a human being.


----------



## sinshred

All K-Pop music's


----------



## Spanks

I hate 99.78% of music that gets radio play. 

I like all music respectively but like somebody said earlier, it has to be meaningful, carry a message, or be provoking in some way.


----------



## gestalt

Anything really shitty.

But that's most of it : D


----------



## dragthewaters

*Most modern pop music, like Katy Perry or Miley Cyrus or whatever. Can we all agree to stop paying attention to these people and their dumb average songs?
*The "inspiring girl-or-boy-next-door" type of pop music. Honestly has anyone ever stopped to realize how fucking lame most of these songs are? Like that stupid Sara Bareilles song that they always play in my gym.
*Rihanna gets her own category because she is so fucking terrible and I don't know why everyone likes her so much. Her voice sounds like she has post-nasal drip.
*Most modern R&B. Just not my thing.
*The crappy Matchbox 20/3 Doors Down/Nickelback kind of "alternative rock" music (with very heavy ironic quotation marks there). At least this stuff is tolerable as background noise in a store or whatever though.
*Coldplay, Interpol, and everything like them. It's like the music that boring people listen to in order to pretend that they're "edgy."
*Panic at the Disco type of emo music.
*Oasis. When "Wonderwall" came out when my brother and I were 7 and 4 years old respectively, we used to make SO much fun of it. We would hold our noses while singing the song to emulate the singer's nasal voice. Good times.
*Anything with a bass drop. I don't know why people always talk about how "this song has such a sick bass drop!" when every bass drop sounds exactly the same.
*FUCKING PRETENTIOUS iTunes commercial "indie" music. Like that horrible "Pumped Up Kicks" song that came out a couple of years ago, or the Decemberists or Arcade Fire or Mika or whatever. I always call this "the music that grad students in the humanities listen to."
*Most modern (post-2003) rap music, but some trap music is so bad it's good and therefore gets a pass.


----------



## pianodog

Olivia said:


> I dislike it when music doesn't have a melody. To me, such music doesn't really register as music.


I'm sorry but as a musician and songwriter, I have to say that's really off base. Although most music does have a melody, some music is intended to me more atmospheric, and takes on a more harmony based approach. There is actually quite a bit of classical music with no distinct melody. 

Would you call this not music? It has some melodic things but no definite melody.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Dad rock. Thanks to classic rock radio at work, i've heard Hotel California approximately 4 trillion times, which IMHO should be covered by the Geneva convention. Basically, i hate the kind of rock & roll your aunt Margaret might buy for your dad on a "now that's what i call rock & roll" compilation CD for his 57th birthday, when all he really wanted was a BBQ apron with a non-offensive humorous print.

Also, Celine Dion.


----------



## Conspiracy

Genuinely gives me a headache:






I find Beyonce - Run The World (Girls) INCREDIBLY irritating too. Her looking like she's having a seizure in the video doesn't help either.






I actually don't mind some Beyonce songs like Sweet Dreams and Halo. It's this irritating crap she sometimes spews out I hate.



Mind Swirl said:


> This...


Oh God. I forgot all about that song :') That was pretty bad.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I've heard this song too many times to like it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

I forgot Beyonce in my original post. She can't sing, she shouts. Yet she has legions upon legions of tone deaf dedicated fans ready to skin you alive if you dare criticise her. Pathetic.

Oh and 'I'VE GOT THE EYYYEEER OF THE TIIIGERRRR' have I mentioned I hate that song and the lyrics make me want to kick puppies? lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Music that has no depth whatsoever (anything on the radio really...)
Anything that doesn't have an atmosphere
Anything that is too easy to listen to
Indie pop and rock
Anything with "modern" in it
Overrated artists (*cough* Kanye West *cough*)
Music where the only thing they do is sing and even then they can't, so they just go "ohhh, ohhh ohhh!" and repeat it a hundred times.


----------



## Sawyer

Justin Bieber. I dislike his music, his attitude, and the hype.

There aren't any specific genres that I dislike. It's mostly just certain artists. I used to think I disliked dubstep and country music, but honestly, I've recently found songs of those genres that I quite like. Bluegrass songs can be so good.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Anything from nikki minaj. 

terrible...just terrible.


----------



## Hoff

I'm not normally one to dis a whole genre, but I cannot stand R&B.

I would say that I don't like most country and pop music, but in all honesty I've listened to so little of it recently that I barely remember what it sounds like.


----------



## Aqualung

"Hotel California", as mentioned earlier. I've switched stations at the opening chord about 10 trillion times since 1977. I've never understood the massive popularity of this song. It annoys me & if I were forced to listen until the end I'd be punching holes in walls. I'd heard the same chord progression in other songs that preceded it (I'm old) so I was already tired of Hotel California when it came out. That redundant, droning dirge, whining voice, over & over & over....good grief, enough already. I saw the Eagles in concert before the song came out. Actually fell asleep halfway in.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Dubstep along with most electronic music
Pop music
Reggae
Hawaiian
Country
R&B
Emo
Nu Metal


----------



## DirtySocks

Nowdays stuff which is most of Pop and all music with almost nekid people (like there is no porn enough)


----------



## incision

Please stab out my eardrums.


----------



## herinb




----------



## herinb




----------



## herinb




----------



## Doctor Sleep

An so-so song placed in the credits to a entertaining movie, if you can guess which movie then you win!


----------



## ForestPaix

Stuff like, Iggy Azalea, Nicki Minaj, Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, Miley Cyrus, Beyonce, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Emimen, One Direction, Justin Bieber, list goes on. 
*picky and elitest about music*


----------



## QueCueYew

It's not that I dislike Tom Petty.
I just really hate this song.


----------



## Adena

I _hate_ Happy by Pharell Williams. No idea why everybody likes this song.


----------



## Killbain

I hate any music where the artists clearly cannot perform live and are properly talentless. Their recordings and performances are only possible because of technology.

e.g. One Direction; the Spice Girls; Black Eyed Peas; the Saturdays; Steps; Psy

in fact most recent formulaic music. The visual of the artist is far more important than any sound they make.


----------



## incision

*dies laughing*


----------



## kimpossible119

-heavy metal
-Anything by Taylor Swift

The End.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Bands like Five Finger Death Punch are just absolutely terrible, and I'm a huge metal fan.


----------



## blood roots

Good atmosphere but sooooooo damn depressing that I hate it.


----------



## QueCueYew

fuck that guy


----------



## gestalt

ForestPaix said:


> Stuff like, Iggy Azalea, Nicki Minaj, Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, Miley Cyrus, Beyonce, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Emimen, One Direction, Justin Bieber, list goes on.
> *picky and elitest about music*


Having standards doesnt make you elitist : D


----------



## Delala

It is hard for me to hate music or any other form of art and self-expression, really. It is all about personal tastes and preferences. But there are music genres originating in the Balkans called "pop-folk" which I truly despise mainly because of their negative effect on society. The sexually immoral content of the songs and the indecent behavior of the singers make them popular and liked. They cheapen creativity and cause massive vulgarization. This is what makes them worth to be hated. Most of the music posted here has nothing to do with that. It may be disliked, yeah, but hated...


----------



## blood roots




----------



## lawsfallmute

^ Her tacky tattoos irk me.

Whiney, angsty, emo-tive bands like this:


----------



## Alana4297

Katy perry
Nicki minaj
Rap
My chemical romance 
CHVURCHES ( or however it's spelled)
Fleet Foxes (could never connect)
Vampire Weekend ( they're not bad, I just don't enjoy listening to them.)


----------



## smitty1977

Most rap and country. everything else is ok


----------



## klm593

I cannot stand country music. The occasional song, mostly older, classic country I can listen to for fun but it really bothers me. It's likely because my dad is obsessed and it's all that plays on his radio.


----------



## Aveline

Yeah.... country.... Not really my cup of tea. I'm not really into overly emotional sob stories about some guy's woman and his truck sung to some twangy guitars and yodels. My current room mate is a country music enthusiast and insists that if I "give it a shot" I'll "love it". She used to only listen to it when I wasn't home or at least wouldn't play it too loud just out of consideration, but nowadays she doesn't care and just blasts the crap all throughout the apartment and sings along as I passive aggressively glare at her with my eyes of death.


----------



## Mimic octopus

I don't like Macklemore for the sound, Lorde for her lyrics and attitude and Childish Gambino for everything.


----------



## koalaroo

Can't stand country. Once dated a guy who only played country in his truck. It was a pretty horrible experience.


----------



## Malandro

A little off, but I hate it when people say 'I hate rap'. What? You hate rap? That's like saying you hate guitar? Rap is a way of presenting the music, just like singing, guitar playing, trumpet. We all know there's a hidden meaning behind that, but I'm not even gonna get into that. Not every rapper is Lil Wayne :/






She sings a plain-ass song about how she don't like Hip Hop and then makes a shoutout to Drake. No girl, sit your backside down.






Anything by this fake ass Aussie. STOP THE FAKE ACCENT, IT HURTS MY EARS! URGH! Why can't she use a natural accent that comes out instead of this. I'm sorry, it ruins the whole of her music, which is bloody generic and mediocre at best anyway. JUST STOP! And get off Twitter too. (I don't know why she couldn't keep her actual Aussie accent and and had to put on this badly portrayed probably some kind of Southern American accent for.)






And she's almost as bad. I used to think Katy was okay and then... UGH! I cannot even stand this rubbish. It's not even beat-wise I hate songs, it's lyrics and meaning and all that junk.






Good beat, but I hate this song because of that. Chris Brown = no. Lil Wayne = 90% of the time, no. And that Tyga? Don't even get me started with rap city. Chris Brown's uncensored singing doesn't even sound good! WTF? It's better when you can't hear him berating women on the radio. Good beat and then a bunch of absolute bull as the lyrics with bull artists. I can't stand this commercial Hip-pop, I'm gonna go look for an old classic album because as much as I like Nicki and Drake, you can't lie that Young Money has done more bad than good to the genre.






I HATE Miley Cyrus. And guess what? The chorus got me singing along too! And then... The verses. WTF Wiz! I can't even with the lyrics in this. Why can't any pop song with any touch of hip-hop not be offensive to either women, gay people, certain races or somebody's ears? That's all I ask for. that's why I stay underground.

Self explanatory. I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post this one. It's Blurred Lines btw.


----------



## missjayjay

WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW MUCH I HATE THIS MUSIC:angry:..............AND THE SAD THING IS MUSIC LIKE THIS IS PRETTY POPULAR :bored::frustrating::dry: ..........WHAT HAPPENED TO RAP MUSIC........It gets worse and worse each year. It's very seldom that I find great new rap music, but their usually underrated and pretty much unknown ugh :frustrating: like oddisee, blu & exile, childish gambino, or sango & waldo etc


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Chris Brown is a disgrace to music, culture, and society in general.


----------



## smitty1977

things I hate about rap:
many of the words in the songs are 'yeah yeah' and 'uhm uhm' 
videos of them having to hold up their pants
bass is annoying to me, literally gives me a headache

things I hate about country:
STOP CRYING ABOUT YOUR WOMAN LEAVING YOU!!! 
that god awful twangy voices many of them have
Belt buckles the size of alloy wheels


----------



## smitty1977

missjayjay said:


> WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS HOW MUCH I HATE THIS MUSIC:angry:..............AND THE SAD THING IS MUSIC LIKE THIS IS PRETTY POPULAR :bored::frustrating::dry: ..........WHAT HAPPENED TO RAP MUSIC........It gets worse and worse each year. It's very seldom that I find great new rap music, but their usually underrated and pretty much unknown ugh :frustrating: like oddisee, blu & exile, childish gambino, or sango & waldo etc


This is funny because my daughter is starting to like her. Mostly because of her compilation with Ariana Grande. 
Damn you Radio Disney!!!!
Her:"Daddy she's from Australia!!" 
Me: Facepalm...


----------



## smitty1977

Great... now I have this song stuck in my head. If I have to suffer you all have to suffer!!!


----------



## Zyranne

This absolute mediocrity.


----------



## _XXX_

Country.


----------



## Morfy

Schlager. Fucking. Schlager


----------



## TheGreatPatriot

Rap, Pop, Dubstep and Fake Music made by perverts in the music industry.

In short, I hate 21st century music.


----------



## Morfy

For my 5000th post I'm going to tell you guys how fucking much I hate Schlager: I'd deliberately kill off a whole city if that music genre would then cease to exist.


----------



## gestalt

I just listened to a 15 minute schlager mix for about 15 seconds and im right there with you on that


----------



## smitty1977

i was going to try it, but i think i'll pass.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I despise most male-vocal led country. Blegh. The tang in their voices makes me homicidal. Also, any music genre that involves more screaming than actual instruments/_singing_. I personally can't consider it music, but I try to refrain from making remarks like that because it tends to offend people who have very different ideas on what can be considered music than I do.


----------



## smitty1977

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I despise most male-vocal led country. Blegh. The tang in their voices makes me homicidal. Also, any music genre that involves more screaming than actual instruments/_singing_. I personally can't consider it music, but I try to refrain from making remarks like that because it tends to offend people who have very different ideas on what can be considered music than I do.


lol
when i think of country i think of this song


----------



## tsukihime

Anything Justin Bieber makes me wish i was deaf


----------



## smitty1977

i remember when the backstreet boys made me want to rip my ears off.


----------



## BlackFandango

This song makes me wanna die. I hate pretty much anything Don Henley touches, Eagles or otherwise. The music sounds like the theme for some really shitty 80s cop show.


----------



## blood roots

Lil Jon scares the shit out of me


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## magnisarara




----------



## thenarrator

Actually, anything by Taylor Swift makes me cringe.......


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

nuut said:


> iggy azaleas music oh god it's so awful


^


----------



## Millie

Billy Joel's "Piano Man"


----------



## Doom

Pretty much sums up how I feel about screamo, emo or anything thats not 80s hardcore.


----------



## orihara

>reggaeton
>reggaeton
>reggaeton

i'll join the anti iggy azalea squad too


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Doom said:


> View attachment 231194
> 
> 
> Pretty much sums up how I feel about screamo, emo or anything thats not 80s hardcore.


I cringed hard at that image.

Genre elitists are much worse than the shity bands they're raging against... buch of pretentious snobs worrying about other people making music they don't like, supposedly polluting their precious genre. Yeah guess what, music doesn't work like that. Screamo doesn't have cooties and it's not gonna get in the way of "true metal", whatever the hell that means.

Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of music i dislike but they have every right to make their shitty music and label it as whatever they want. Just don't listen to it, simple as that. Well okay, maybe post about it in a forum thread  but don't go telling people to "stay out of our genre", that's pathetic and retarded and makes you look like an insecure loser.


----------

